# oakland co. is starting



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

went out yesterday my wife found 2.it's a start.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> went out yesterday my wife found 2.it's a start.


Congrats on the find, those 2 almost look like they are past prime, would you agree?


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

i would have to say they are very fresh,most likley a day old ,no doubt they are blacks , but i have never seen them so light in color before.


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

Those caps do not look connected. What does the inside look like?


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

not to sound cocky...but i have been picking morals for 45 years....they are not falsies.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

i would agree fresh blacks i picked 110 this morning and most of them were very light in color some almost white in color but all were blacks just very fresh i think


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Way to go Walt!

Excessive rain makes many different types of shrooms
look a bit different.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

way to go esgowen ,that's a great group you got there.i am heading out in the morning ,after a warmer day today ,i hope to have some better luck.


----------



## high brass (Dec 28, 2010)

esgowen said:


> i would agree fresh blacks i picked 110 this morning and most of them were very light in color some almost white in color but all were blacks just very fresh i think


Inspirational!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Way to go NHW... Most of my spots are in Oakland Co.. Im a little jelouse because i cant make it out to look this weekend because of work.. I wount beable to get out till mid week.. So do me a favor and save a few for me ok 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> not to sound cocky...but i have been picking morals for 45 years....they are not falsies.


Alot of new blood in mushroom world and I would hate to see a newcomer with a bad experience sway their way.

Also...Not to sound cocky but I don't care what you do in church with your "morals" I only care about what you do in the woods.

Happy hunting.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

They always look grey at the beginning I don't think its the rain its the lack of heat I wish we would get a warm night up. Here then I think we will have the best year in a long time! Its been around 10 year since we have had a great one I think this year will be my best ever!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

temps will stay in the 50s tonight and some rain,got a couple small ones poppin in my backyard today.


----------

